# Question regarding MPPE Support in 2.6.15

## doalwa

Hi,

I've just came across the news that the 2.6.15 kernel was released this week.

At the moment, I'm using 2.6.14 on my machine. I'm connecting to my work using pptpclient and the MPPE Patches provided at http://mppe-mppc.alphacron.de/ .

According to the following section of the kernel Changelog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> commit b3f9b92a6ec1a9a5e4b4b36e484f2f62cc73277c
> 
> Author: Matt Domsch <Matt_Domsch@dell.com>
> ...

 

the kernel now povides native support for MPPE encryption...so, is the mppe kernel patch from http://mppe-mppc.alphacron.de obsolete, or is it still needed in order to connect to a MS VPN Server?

Dominik

----------

## Katphish

Hello,

From what I have read on pptpclient's page, the patch should be obsoleted as it has been accepted into the kernel.

By the way, did you put the 2.6.13 patch on top of the 2.6.14 kernel?  I have been to lazy to try it since I read it was having some problems   :Smile: 

----------

## doalwa

Yep, I applied the patch which was originally meant for 2.6.13 to my 2.6.14 kernel, seems like they didn't get round to write a new one for 2.6.14..anyway, the patch worked fine for me!

I think I'll simply install 2.6.15 later tonight and see for myself if I'll be able to break my Gentoo once again  :Smile: 

----------

## Corpse2

I can confirm that this mppe in the kernel is working   :Very Happy: 

I am testing it a little more to see if the connection stays on. If results are good, I won't have to use vpnc any longer. Vpnc is good and easy to connect, but the lack of rekeying support is something I really don't like about it.

----------

## doalwa

I can also confirm that PPTP VPN using 2.6.15 WITHOUT the external mppe patch is indeed working!

Just upgraded to 2.6.15 tonight and so far everything is working as expected!

----------

## doalwa

Okay, one major problem though:

I'm still able to connect to work using 

```

gentoo dominik # pon desk

```

The connection gets established, the only thing left to do is to set the according network route:

```

gentoo dominik # route add -net 172.16.66.0/24 dev ppp0

```

Pinging the remote site works fine:

[/code]

gentoo dominik # ping 172.16.66.3

PING 172.16.66.3 (172.16.66.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=107 ms

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=127 time=99.2 ms

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=127 time=101 ms

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=127 time=101 ms

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=5 ttl=127 time=102 ms

64 bytes from 172.16.66.3: icmp_seq=6 ttl=127 time=109 ms

[/code]

But opening a connection to one of our internal Windows 2003 Terminal Servers using rdesktop just dies after a few seconds...rdesktop seems to be able to establish a connection and opens a black windows, but this black window just disappears after a few seconds.

```

dominik@gentoo ~ $ rdesktop -k de -a 16 -g 1024x768 172.16.66.3

ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer

Broken pipe

```

Oh well...it was working fine with 2.6.14 and the external mppe patch...seems like the new kernel broke it for me...anybody else with similar problems??

----------

## ecosta

The kernel 2.6.15 works fine and I don't need to patch it anymore but I still seem to have to keep the "mppe-mppc" use flag turned on for PPP.

Gentoo states suport is already integrated into PPP which is true... but it doesn't work for me.

I just thought it might help someone.  You never know... I might not be alone.

Ed.

----------

## ibert

 *doalwa wrote:*   

> Okay, one major problem though:
> 
> Oh well...it was working fine with 2.6.14 and the external mppe patch...seems like the new kernel broke it for me...anybody else with similar problems??

 

yes. here.

just realized that my problems comes through bad routing of my provider. I will give a notice If I am able to resolve this.

ibert

----------

## Riekr

Same problem here.. i can't even ping anything

----------

## Riekr

ok, after some hacking with use flags, options and docs i've got the solution  :Very Happy: 

i'm using pon and poff to esatbilish the connection, i have a /etc/ppp/peers/Office options file and a /etc/ppp/options.pptp file with pptp specific options.

The problem is (and is stated when you emerge ppp) that using mppe-mppc the original ppp mppe code is replaced by the old one from Jan Dubiec wich only works for kernel <=2.6.14 (please take a look at the note printed when you finish to emerge ppp). The ppp mppe implementation simply have different option-file parameter names.

So the trick:

- add in /etc/portage/package.use

```
net-dialup/ppp -*
```

-reemerge ppp by issuing a 

```
emerge -av net-dialup/ppp
```

- replace in /etc/ppp/options.pptp (or whatever) "mppe required" with "require-mppe"

Start you connection  :Wink: 

----------

